# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Animated GIF] Animated Avatar Gif Shop.

## Grif

Hey all, just did a animated Avatar (wow creatures from modelviewer) and i find it quite cool actually, not because its pure art, but just the looks.


So ill open up a shop for anyone wanting the same, that cant be bothered to do them themselfs.


* To request one:*

*Size* : Is pretty much standard. * Background* : colored or transparent *Additional stuff* : Do you want a certain text, background, etc etc. *Animation* : state the creature from wow, or character you want animated.


* Few examples :*

----------


## Mayx

Quick question, why dont you use the Gif with Grif in it as ur avatar instead of the one your using now?

It looks much cooler.

----------


## Grif

Hehe i might, the one im using now is just the first i made.

---------- Post added at 07:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 AM ----------

There, changed mine to something somewhat diferent!

----------


## iFrosty

Nice m8  :Smile: 

Mind if you make me one?

Size : Not avatar size, if possible make it bigger. (you choose)
Background :transparent
Additional stuff : No thanks.
Animation : Something sexy :P

----------


## Grif

Ill make you one tonight :>

----------


## iFrosty

> Ill make you one tonight :>


Can't wait <3  :Smile:

----------


## Grif

Here are some iFrosty:

----------


## alj03

Is that egbert!!

----------


## iFrosty

> Here are some iFrosty:


Tyvm!
Egbert ftw!  :Smile:

----------


## Grif

Ha! I knew eggbert is gonna be favored.

----------


## alj03

I'd request one Grif, but I am fine with mine at the moment.  :Smile:

----------


## danbirk

mate, could u make some tuts for this?  :Big Grin:  
im 100% new to animations s;
never done a single one before, and now iwant to learn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Grif

Hey danbrik, im not really animating that, but if you would like a tutorial on how to do it, i can make one, just say the word ;>

----------


## Blinnk

> Hey danbrik, im not really animating that, but if you would like a tutorial on how to do it, i can make one, just say the word ;>


Pwetty pweeease  :Smile:

----------


## Grif

Alright, one will be coming up!

----------


## danbirk

would be awesome if you could do it  :Big Grin: 
never done a animation before (: 
- so thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## Grif

Yus, will be doing it in the next few days!

----------

